

Ask HN: What are you reading? - classicsnoot

This is the 7th installment of the distributed thread that wont die until i do!<p>Previous:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9636361
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9543693
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9443897
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9394397
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9342886
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8918181
======
jrs235
Docker Up & Running

[http://amzn.to/1CSEi2a](http://amzn.to/1CSEi2a)

------
nklas
The Fall of Hyperion by Dan Simmons (really good SF)

------
yunyeng
Coding Freedom by E. Gabriella Coleman

------
storgendibal
The Quants by Scott Patterson

------
classicsnoot
Team of Rivals by Doris Kearns Goodwin.

